# Pea coat sleeve length



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

EDIT-Sorry, wrong place to put the topic.

Too short? Everyone seems to have a different view on this. I don't want to buy a new one. Probably should have tried a different shirt on with this, as the shirt sleeves are a bit long.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

It does look like your coat sleeves are a bit short.  Bummer. If only your coat sleeves were as long as your shirt sleeves... I personally wouldn't be able to handle sleeves that short. It would constantly bother me.

Why don't you want to get another coat? I was in your boat up until a few days ago. I had thought I had found the perfect pea coat, except the sleeves were a bit too short and it didn't fit in the shoulders. So I bought another (https://vintagetrends.com), listed my old one on eBay, and within a day it sold for $20 more than what I had paid for it 3 weeks earlier. 

What I am saying is, don't fret. You don't have to put up with an ill-fitting piece of clothing. Find one that fits and eBay the other. You might even make a buck. 

Edit: Also, a tailor may be able to alter the sleeve length, but it doesn't look like there would be enough fabric. You typically want no part of your shirt sleeves sticking out of your overcoat sleeves.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Short.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Properly tailored shirt sleeve plus 1/2 inch. 

They had no business selling you either of those.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Pea coat aside, have a shot at moving the button on your shirt cuffs to lift them a bit; your sleeves are too long.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Forget the arm length for just a moment. Why is the top botton (on the right) pulling the coat fabric from the armpit, into the right pec? Seems an odd distortion of the fabric but, perhaps it's just hung up on your shirting fabric? :icon_scratch:


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

I had it tailored. It was too big, had it taken in and the sleeves shortened. But I don't think the tailor knew how to correctly do it.


----------

